# Abandoned Hotel Movie Set, Jeju (South Korea)



## jamierbw (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello. This is my first post on this site, but I thought I would like to share this interesting place that I found on the island of Jeju. It is an abandoned movie set full still full of props. The bar is stocked with fake alcohol, there are plastic cakes on the tables, and it pretty much looks like a swish fancy place to stay. Except that there aren't any rooms and some doors lead to nothing. Anyway, here are some pictures. If anyone wants to know more about where it is, I embedded a map (that I didn't make) here: www.greatbigscaryworld.com/abandoned-hotel-movie-set-jeju/


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2014)

What a great first post, thank you for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2014)

That is unreal! I've never seen anything like it. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 27, 2014)

Stunning! nice shots


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 27, 2014)

First report I've seen from South Korea. Really different and beautifully shot. Welcome to DP.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fab first post , really different and great pics!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome! no other words describe it, hope ur next posts in the future are just as good


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 27, 2014)

holy cow that's ace, i want a house with doors that lead to nothing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2014)

I could live here its amazing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 27, 2014)

Love it! And good photo's too.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 27, 2014)

Wonder what film it was used for


----------



## 0xygen (Feb 27, 2014)

This place looks awesome plus I don't think I've seen any reports on derelict movie sets - certainly not on this magnitude! Excellent report, thanks for sharing!

-0xy


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 28, 2014)

Out of this world!


----------



## jamierbw (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I will share some more abandoned places from South Korea very soon.


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, looks awesome and some great pics!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 28, 2014)

Oy! What were you doing in my hall???

Nice pics!


----------

